# Name this tiller



## simpleman (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone have any idea on the make or model of my tiller? Its about 4' wide. Thanks David


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Oliver maybe???


----------



## simpleman (Feb 5, 2009)

dunno. i cant find a good picture of an Oliver to compare it to.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

For sure the color doesn't mean much. By the looks of it it looks like an older Yanmar model.


----------



## simpleman (Feb 5, 2009)

I think you may be right. SOme one else mentioned it could be a yanmar. This time i got lucky on my search. 

Yanmar RS-1200 rototiller


Thanks


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

I was gonna name it Albert.


----------



## simpleman (Feb 5, 2009)

Here in a couple weeks it will get torn down and rebuilt. by looking at it the only thing it needs is a lower seal. What color is your 1300 mickey?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

See for yourself.

Don't use the gauge wheels much as I have the UFO controls operational on the tractor.


----------



## simpleman (Feb 5, 2009)

whats UFO controls?


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

It's an automated control system found on some newer Yanmar tractors. It automatically controls the depth and level of a tiller that has the necessary controls on it.

In the attached pics, all it took to level out the tiller was to flick a switch.


----------



## simpleman (Feb 5, 2009)

beats me having to crank that right arm up and down. Cool feature


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Mickey is that your garden already?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Mickey said:


> It's an automated control system found on some newer Yanmar tractors. It automatically controls the depth and level of a tiller that has the necessary controls on it.
> 
> In the attached pics, all it took to level out the tiller was to flick a switch.



That is priceless...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Did you figure out what brand it is simpleman??


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Look what i found..does this look close to the same?

Yanmar RS 1200 3 Point Tiller


----------

